# Cost of Alarm monitoring



## col (28 Aug 2012)

Just wondering what people are paying to have their alarms monitored. I use Top Security and it costs me €450 +vat to monitor my alarm. I have phone and radio link to the monitoring station. I am told by a colleague that I am paying way over whats normal for such a service.


----------



## Graftgirl (28 Aug 2012)

Eircom phonewatch charge me 25e per month, this includes 1 call out if I need it. Also this is for the GSM monitoring which is using a sim card and is not connected to my landline. Sounds like you are paying too much based on what I am paying anyway, HTH
Graft


----------



## Leo (28 Aug 2012)

Radio monitoring is likely to cost more than GSM. Most people are moving away from GSM monitoring now as it is too easy to block, and the jammers required are cheap and easy to get.


----------



## bacchus (29 Aug 2012)

Graftgirl said:


> Eircom phonewatch charge me 25e per month



...for the privilege of calling you or your nominated keyholders e.g. friends when your alarm activates.


----------



## f72 (29 Aug 2012)

Hi Col
Just looking into getting an alarm monitoring system. Mum has Eircom but they seem expensive found a company 99 euro connection and then 99euro for 12 months for key-holder call out or Garda response. The alarm is wireless and to have remote access via phone,computer is 25 euro PA. Is there anything i should watch out for.


----------

